
Robots may threaten manufacturing and other semi-skilled jobs in Africa - marcelweiss
https://qz.com/1037225/robots-are-set-to-take-africas-manufacturing-jobs-even-before-it-has-enough/
======
marcelweiss
I used the headline from Quartz here. I wonder though if that development
would not instead lead to Africa leapfrogging certain industrial stages. I'm
always amazed that so many people see jobs and automation as a zero-sum game.

